# WPInternals unlock error on Lumia 950 (RM-1118)



## likidu (Jan 29, 2018)

Hi,

I just got a Lumia 950 (RM-1118) from my friend and want to unlock the bootloader with latest WPInternals 2.3. The firmware version on my phone is 10586.318, which is claimed supported by the latest version. Everything seems to be loaded up correctly until I got this error:



> Failed to unlock the bootloader
> 
> It is not possible to unlock the bootloader straight after flashing. Fully reboot the phone and after that you can try again.

Click to collapse



As the instruction said, I tried to reboot my phone and start from the very beginning but with the exact same result. Also not sure what "fully reboot" here exactly mean. Any help on this will be much appreciate.


----------



## ngame (Jan 29, 2018)

likidu said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just got a Lumia 950 (RM-1118) from my friend and want to unlock the bootloader with latest WPInternals 2.3. The firmware version on my phone is 10586.318, which is claimed supported by the latest version. Everything seems to be loaded up correctly until I got this error:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



WPInternals not working on L950 and 950XL for now . 
It's a known bug of WPInternals or maybe something else but if you check it's topic you can see 950 users having this issue . 
please wait until fix


----------



## redeamer (Feb 28, 2018)

It should work now though  WPinternals 2.4 was released


----------



## NIKOSXRI (Feb 28, 2018)

There are still some 950 that cannot be unlocked


----------



## Serpentbane (Aug 23, 2019)

I'm on 2.8 now trying to unlock a 950, and I get this error.


----------

